# Miniature Horse Trailer Stall Dividers



## joylee123 (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi :saludando:

I am looking for pictures of trailer stall dividers to convert a large horse, four horse trailer, to a mini horse trailer. I am interested in steel or aluminum (not wood) designs including how they attach (framework).

I'd really like a stall the horse could be loose in. But would really like to see anything to give me some ideas.

Also any pro and con to the different types of dividers you've used. Also would anyone know some place that you could order pre-made dividers?

Thanks so much for your time and ideas in advance :aktion033:

Joy


----------



## bevann (Apr 4, 2006)

Some of the tack catalogs for big horses sell stall fronts made of heavy aluminum.We got some and they work quite well.They also sell fasteners that can be bolted onto the side of the trailer.The gates/fronts have pins which slide down into the fasteners.You can take them out if you have to haul a big horse.I think Big D's sells them.We put wire on the bottom so little feet can't get in them.Easy to put in if you have a handy type person around.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 4, 2006)

bump


----------



## MBennettp (Apr 5, 2006)

Gene Williams of High Hopes Acres makes them, just click on the equipment link at the bottom of their page to see them.

High Hopes Acres

Mary


----------



## Becky (Apr 5, 2006)

Here are the dividers in my trailer. This trailer is a CM 3 horse slant load. It has a 17' box. I took the big dividers out and the factory made these dividers for me. I can haul 8 miniatures in it. The dividers hinge and swing either direction. They can be lifted out as needed.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Apr 5, 2006)

Becky I think that is the nicest set up I have ever seen for Minis- which firm??


----------



## joylee123 (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks everyone :bgrin I really appreciate it :aktion033:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 6, 2006)

Becky - that is a nice trailer set up! Did you say that the manufacturer made those? Or did you have them fabricated elsewhere?


----------



## Marty (Apr 11, 2006)

You won't find anything fancy here.

Mine is still a work in progress with more to do. This is a picture of when we first started when we first put this stuff in for sizing. It's very ruff here and nothing was cut or trimmed at this stage, but this just shows how we got it laid out.

It appears very flimsy from the picture, but I can assure you it's not. We've already test driven it over to the shows and it works very well.

The back half is set up for three minis. The front is just left open.

Jerry built a feeder in front for hay or whatever, and a clip for tying.

I needed my dividers to go down to the floor. My trailer mats slide right in.

The butt bars are 2 X 4's. We just measured the average butt height around here. Mine was too big.

We used plywood bolted to the sides and floor. That part is going to be covered with some sponge rubber then covered over with vinal for padding. All can be located at Walmart by the way.

It's not complicated. Cost efficient, safe and it works.


----------



## Becky (Apr 11, 2006)

My dividers were made by the factory. I could get the measurements for anyone that wanted them.


----------



## Relic (Apr 11, 2006)

l'm very cheap so looked all over and had these made for a song they are only about 5" of the floor for safety all metal and mesh with no sharp anything they hinge on and of very easy with 2 slide in bolts the other end has a slam shut thingy. We can haul 4 tied or 2 loose if we remove a divider. We wanted see through for the camera we have attached on the top of the tack divider so we'd be able to see everyone at a glance instead of always stopping when we heard a strange noise back there. They do have to ride sideways but ours we noticed prefer that for the butt balance instead of facing forward. And we only haul tied.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Apr 11, 2006)

So Relic, WHERE did you get them made for a song? I can sing! I'd pay! LOL

Seriously, where?

Leia


----------



## Relic (Apr 11, 2006)

Gee that's an age old trick more people should use...you place an ad at any of the trade schools for a student to do a small job in his field l placed mine at NAIT a tech. school and got a young guy starting his 2nd year of welding who needed to earn some extra cash. Since then he's done another farms dividers for them and they were very happy with his work to. Most second year students do a fairly good job of what you want in whatever you hire them for.


----------

